# Die Shimano Sienna 2010 !!! AB 27.99€ !!! HAMMER PREIS!!!!



## Angeljoe.de (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Flossenfreunde,
bei uns gibts das Sondermodell der Shimano Sienna FD und RD schon ab​ 
SN 1000 FD - *27.99€*
SN 2500 FD - *29.99€*
SN 4000 FD - *32.99€*​ 


 


​ 


 
SN 1000 RD - *27.99€*
SN 2500 RD - *29.99€*
SN 4000 RD - *32.99€*​ 


 


​


----------

